# What PCs do you guys have?



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have in my household 4 nearly 5. What are your specs of your PCs? 

My main rig is a E6300 CPU, 4 gigs ram 8800GTS 640 MB, about a TB of HDD space

My dads rig is a AMD 3800x2 (pretty soon 3 gigs of ram) right now 1, a x300 GPU, and just a 250 gig HDD. His case is huge though full tower thing was meant for me but didn't fit in my desk so I gave it to him.

Our server is a AMD 3700, 2 GIGs of ram (i think) Radean 9600, and about 530 gigs of HDD space. 

Then we own a laptop with IDK what on it, But it runs good.

Preparing to build a small form factor PC with a AMD3600x2 Biostar mobo with onboard graphics (office use only) 2 gigs ram, 160 GIG HDD.

Just wondering what your rigs are?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

I have around 8 but i took most of mine down yesterday to make some room for a 4 display setup.

main rig:
see system link

second rig:
amd sempron 754 2500+ overclocked to 1.7ghz ("2900+ speed")
1GB buffalo ram
120GB hdd
ATI x800XL
Biostarmainboard

3rd rig: SOLD 
AMD Athlon xp 3000+ 
1GB ram
ATI 9500pro modded to 9700
120gb hdd
250gb hdd

4th:
AMD Athlon 1.3ghz
512mb ram
120gb hdd
geforce 5200

5th:
AMD Athlon 1.2ghz
512mb ram
160gb hdd
ati 9600se 128mb

6th:
pentium 3 455mhz
786mb ram
20gb hdd
geforce 2 mx

7th:
emachines 1.8ghz celeron
ati rage pci
512mb ram
160gb hdd

8th:
custom pc in wooden wine box
500mhz celeron 256 mb ram
20gb hdd
onboard video

have 1 compaq laptop with a celeron 1.2 ghz cpu 256 mb ram 30gb hdd
have 1 averatec laptop with a pentium m 1.3ghz cpu 512mb ram 40gb hdd

and thers 2 standing around wich are older but in use as servers like a pentium 3's (ftp server) and older amd athlon k6's for playing around with linux

im trying to get writ of all besides my pentium m laptop and my first two rigs.

i need to get writ of some stuff


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Four for me:

AMD Athlon 64 4600+ (Dual core)
1GB DDR2 800 OCZ platinum RAM.
XFX 6800XT.
320gb Seagate SATA Hard drive
MSI K9N SLI Platinum 


Gigabyte GA8-SIML
Intel Celeron 2Ghz
1GB DDR400 RAM ( 266MHz though )
Geforce 6200 128mb.
60GB Hard drive 


Dont know what Mobo.
Intel Celeron 2.6Ghz
Geforce 5200 PCI
512MB DDR333 RAM
80GB Hard Drive


Intel P3 450Mhz ( I think )
128mb of RAM
Onboard Graphics 
10gb Hard drive 

:grin::grin:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

My Main build:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo Conroe E6550 2.33 GHz 4 MB L2 1333 MHz FSB
Mainboard: Gigabyte N650SLI-DS4 nForce 650i SLI All Solid Capacitors
Memory: Crucial Ballistix 2 x 512 MB DDR2 667 MHz 128-bit T. 3-3-3-12
Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar 160 GB 7200 RPM 16 MB Cache SATA
Video: MSI GeForce 8600GTS 256 MB GDDR3 700/2100/1475 MHz C/M/S
Sound: Realtek AC97 HD 7.1 Channel Surround w/ SPDIF on nForce Audio
CD Rom: Lite-On 48x/16x/8x/12x CD/DVD±R/RW/RAM IDE Optical Burner
Power Supply: PCP&C Silencer Quad 750w Continuous EPS12v 60a +12v
Printer: Cannon iP1600 Color USB Inkjet Printer
OS: Windows XP MCE SP2 x86, Kubuntu Linux 6.06 Dapper x64 (Dual Boot)

Lappy:

Mobile AMD Sempron 3000+ Skt 754 OCed 2.0 GHz stable
Patriot 2 x 1 GB DDR PC2700 200-pin SO-DIMMs T. 2-2-2-5
Seagate Momentus 80 GB 7200 RPM 8 MB cache hard disk
SiS M760GX chipset + Mirage 330 128 MB IGP + All solid caps 
Broadcom 802.11 a/b/g dual band mini PCI WiFi (upgraded)
Cooling pad with 2 x 60mm very loud fans blasting into lappy

Old Linux box

Intel Pentium 2 350 MHz Slot 1
MSI Slot 1 Mobo/Intel 440 chipset
192 MB (3 x 64 MB) SD RAM
Seagate 10 GB IDE hard disk
GLyder MAX 8 MB graphics
AudioPCI sound card w/ Gameport


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Main system:
MSI K9N Diamond
AMD Athlon64 X2 5200+ 2.6Ghz/core
2GB PC5300 DDR2
2x eVGA 7600GT
Ultra X-Finity 600w
SoundBlaster Audigy SE
Aspire X-Navigator case
80, 120, 160GB HDDs
Lite-On SATA DVD-R/RW
Windows XP Professional SP2b

Server:
Matsonic 770SD
2x Intel Pentium III 550Mhz
512MB PC100 SD-RAM
PNY GeForce4 Ti4600
Yamaha XG Audio
GunMetal 420w ATX PSU
Generic server case (it's HUEG)
10, 20, 80GB HDDs
Windows XP Professional SP2
Apache2Triad, BulletProof FTP

Room mate's rig:
ASUS A7N8X Deluxe
AMD Athlon XP 2500+ Barton 1.833Ghz
1GB PC2100 DDR
ATI Radeon 9700
nVidia nForce audio
Silver 500w PSU
Scorpio full tower case
160, 200, 300GB HDDs
Windows XP Professional SP2

Acer Laptop
Forget the model of motherboard
AMD Athlon64 3000+ DTR CPU 1.8Ghz
1GB PC2700 DDR
S3 UniChrome II Pro
VIA 8237 integrated audio
19w (OMG) AC adapter 
Acer Aspire 1522 chassis
100GB HDD
Windows XP Professional SP2

IBM ThinkPad
No idea what motherboard
Intel Pentium III M 900Mhz
256MB PC100 SD-RAM
S3 Savage IV 8MB
No idea what kinda audio, but it has a DSP
19W AC adapter also
IBM ThinkPad T22 chassis
30GB HDD
Windows 98se

HP Laptop
Don't ask me what board it has...
Intel Pentium M 1.5Ghz
512MB of something, I forget
Intel 915GM
LOUD audio
Don't know what the wattage of the AC adapter is
HP/Compac nx6110c chassis
40GB HDD
Windows XP Professional SP2


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have like 10 computers at my house but my 2 main computers are.

My New Rig:
Windows XP 64 Bit
My First Build
3.0Ghz Intel Core 2 Dou Overclocked to 3.5Ghz
8GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
8800GTX 764MB SLi
850 Watt PSU

My 2.5 Year Old Crappy Rig:
Windows XP Media Center
Alienware Area-51 3500
3.4Ghz Intel Pentuim 4
2GB DDR2 533MHz RAM
512MB 7950GT KO
460 Watt PSU


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Oh I forgot to mention the 386 machine (Windows 3.1) which probably doesn't work but I will throw it out there anyway.

Intel 386DX @ 25 MHz
4 MB SIMMs
40 MB Hard drive (I think)
5.25" Floppy

:laugh:


----------



## Mongoose (Aug 17, 2007)

My Comp

OS: Windows XP Professional
Processor: Intel 2.8ghz - 800FSB
RAM: 1GB K-Byte - 400mhz
Video: nVidia GeForce FX 5500 - 256mb
HDD: 40GB *Dont have alot of stuff*

Just bought new keyboard and mouse also, and getting 300gb Maxtor Gaming HDD.


----------



## tacobell (Aug 24, 2007)

My comp:
case-Tuniq Symmetry Gaming Tower Case

OS-Windows XP

Processor-Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E6850 (2x 3.0GHz/4MB L2 Cache/1333FSB)

MB-sus P5N32-E SLI nForce® 680i SLI Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA Raid, USB 2.0, IEEE-1394 Dual PCI-E MB

Video Card-Nvidia 8800 GTX 768MB w/DVI+TV out Video

RAM-2048MB [1024MB X2] DDR2-800 PC6400

DVD Burner-Sony Q170A Dual Format/Double Layer 18X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Drive

Media-12-In-1 Internal Flash Media Card Reader/Writer


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Current Home Brew*
QX6800 Quad core at 2.93Ghz [WEI score - 5.9]
Evga nForce 680i SLI 122-ck-NF68 Motherboard.
2Gb ocx 800mhz ddr2 But upgrading to 4 Gb soon [WEI score = 5.0]
Samsung 500, 200 Gb internals, 120 & 350 Gb externals [500Gb WEI score =5.7)
Evga GeForce 8800GTS 640Mb PCIE DVI [WEI score = 5.9]
Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS {Not officially supported in Vista}
Vista Ultimate
Jeantech Storm 700w Sli/Cross-fire power supply
Dell 2406 24" lCD at 1920x1200
[Overall Machine WEI score = 5.0 :grin: ...let down by only 2Gb ram! :laugh: ]

(WEI = Windows Experience Index)

*Mesh 64FX54*
1Gb ram
2 x 200Gb HD

Just given away 4 machines (486 & P2s)

*Apple 2e *
4 floppies
64k ram
80 column graphics card
HiSpeed modem: 300baud with 75 baud fallback
Green screen 2 colour (green/black) monitor

*Sinclair ZX81*
z80 processor
1k internal ram
15 k external homebrew ramboard

*10 Fingers*
and, if needed 10 toes.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

I've got a few...

My main rig is in my sig (x2 4200+ with 2GB ram, 200GB hdd, etc, etc)

My laptop is a Sony Vaio VGN-S270 with a Pentium M 2Ghz, 512 Megs of Ram, 50 GB harddrive and 9700m graphics.

I've also got my file server, which is an AMD Athalon 1800+ with 512 megs of ram (I'm not positive about the 1800+ because it's been so long since I actually played around with the components I don't even remember what they are!). I think I have a 40GB harddrive in there and a GeForce MX4000.

My firewall (Smoothwall) box is a Pentium 2 (I think 400 Mhz but I can't remember?) with a 2GB harddrive. Pretty slow, but considering Smoothwall only needs a 166Mhz processor, it's plenty fast.

My "Mythbox" Media Center PC is a Celeron 2.6Ghz with 512 ram a 200GB harddrive and no video card currently (which is a problem since it doesn't have onboard graphics... :laugh: ).

I've also got a PowerPC mac 66Mhz with a 1GB harddrive currently running OX8 and is mainly used to waste time with the voice stuff. :grin:

And my parents have a laptop each (actually my dad's belongs to his work), a desktop and my sister has a laptop and desktop (which was technically replaced by the laptop).

My parents also have an old 286 with a whopping 40MB harddrive (yes megabyte not gigabyte!) that I won't let them throw away.

So I think that rounds up the computers in my house (for now :laugh.


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

If my dad had a uber dupe old PC like the 286 i'd be liek we are keeping it turned off, in some closet for the next 20 years. Then we sell it.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Oh yeah, I almost forgot... I've also got one of the old registers from where I work. A all-in-one unit with a P3 1Ghz, 256 Ram, 40 GB harddrive, and a 15" touch panel display. :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Ralck said:


> My parents also have an old 286 with a whopping 40MB harddrive (yes megabyte not gigabyte!) that I won't let them throw away.


I bought an Apple 2e with 4 floppy drive 'cos I couldn't afford my dream machine..An Apple 3 complete with a 5Mb 'wincester'....Those were the days! It is amazing on how memory efficient those older machines were. As well as clever 'zero page' programming of the 6502 processor.... Yeah!

That was when the OS AND the programme had to reside in the 64Kb of ram AND leave space for the data.

I think every programmer should serve a 12 month probationary programming the old Hughs 4 bit processors and a further 12 months on 8 bit Z80/6502 before being let loose on the bigger processors. And in machine code only! :sayyes:

I'm sure that would give 'em an appreciation of clean coding, and not a wasteful 'work-a-round' the bug....

PS: I now have a quad core and over 1 Terrabyte of storage - I'm sure I will fill 'em up somehow... Maybe a few more copies of bug reports...He he he...

(Now, where did I put my tin hat & asbestos knickers?) :1angel:


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

My RIG:

Amd Athlon 3500+ (2.2GHZ)
1GB DDR2 RAM
160GB IDE HD
NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT (256 MB)
Leadtek Winfast DTV 1000 T Tv Tuner
Windows XP Home


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

DonaldG said:


> I bought an Apple 2e with 4 floppy drive 'cos I couldn't afford my dream machine..An Apple 3 complete with a 5Mb 'wincester'....Those were the days! It is amazing on how memory efficient those older machines were. As well as clever 'zero page' programming of the 6502 processor.... Yeah!
> 
> That was when the OS AND the programme had to reside in the 64Kb of ram AND leave space for the data.
> 
> ...


:laugh: Agreed, especially the programming part. ray:

I have an old Apple Macintosh 512 (from 1984) somewhere. It has, IIRC, 512 *K*B RAM, 8 MHz CPU and NO hard drive. Everything, even the OS, has to be loaded from floppies - and the tiny monitor is black and white.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Wow. The 386 was our first computer, we didn't have one at home, but my mother was telling me about the machines she used to work on in the 80's that ran on the new (at the time) Intel 8086 processors and had no hard disks. They were also before the invention of the Northbridge/Southbridge chipset concept where there was a separate chip on the board for everything. Wow. And also the age when 5.25" floppies dominated and machines were incredibly slow.

The only colorful thing on that computer there Nick is the Apple logo. :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> The only colorful thing on that computer there Nick is the Apple logo. :laugh:


And the mouse isn't exactly ergonomic. :laugh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The University my mother attended had an ENIAC system. She likes to poke fun at me for the time when I asked her what a CD-ROM drive was...

I have a 386sx 16Mhz mainboard in the trunk of my car that I plan to revive.


----------

